# Decoding those cravings



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)

Dying for Oreos or chips? Your body may be trying to tell you something about your diet, says Keri Glassman, R.D., a New York City nutritionist. Tune in and avoid packing on the pounds.

Salty or greasy food cravings​ 
_It could mean_: You’re slightly dehydrated. “Salt holds water in,’ says Glassman. “Your body may be trying to hang onto the fluids it’s got.” Aim for eight glasses of water a day.

Candy or chocolate cravings​ 
_It could mean_: You need protein. Without its slow-releasing energy, your body will try to get a quick fix to boost blood sugar. Try a cup of yogurt--it has 24 % of your daily total.

Bread or pasta cravings​ 
_It could mean_: You don’t eat enough! Starches are already partially broken down, so your body knows carbs will give it energy fast. Be sure to eat at least 1,200 calories a day.

Source: January 2008 Glamour

I crave chocolate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What do you crave?


----------

